# The BBW story push



## Xyantha Reborn (May 4, 2015)

There have been a lot of requests for BBW stories. I am going to try to write one - if for nothing else than to broaden my own experience.

I know some of us female (and male) writers have shied away from what i call the classic type of bbw story - word porn with as many buttons as possible, often with negative undertones.

I am wondering if anyone else is thinking of making an attempt - in their own way and fashion. Redefining some of the bbw classics and controlling the messages and plots.

It may not be what they are expecting - but it is what i am personally willing to give.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 4, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> There have been a lot of requests for BBW stories. I am going to try to write one - if for nothing else than to broaden my own experience.
> 
> I know some of us female (and male) writers have shied away from what i call the classic type of bbw story - word porn with as many buttons as possible, often with negative undertones.
> 
> ...



It's been a while since I've written one but perhaps I can help you if you wish. Or I can write one again if I feel inspired.


----------



## loopytheone (May 5, 2015)

I'd definitely look forwards to reading a new take on some these themes!


----------



## bbwbud (May 6, 2015)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's been a while since I've written one but perhaps I can help you if you wish. Or I can write one again if I feel inspired.


 

Green, if anything new is even close to your previous output, it would be super hot stuff...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 6, 2015)

bbwbud said:


> Green, if anything new is even close to your previous output, it would be super hot stuff...



Lol, thank you. 

Thanks for the "inspiration"- I have started a new one. 

I'm going to share the first few sentences:

She stood in front of her bathroom mirror trying to get her curly hair to lay just so. Her make up was perfect and the dress she was in was nice....but not too dressy.
She didn't want him to think that she was "trying too hard" to look good for him tonight.

Hope it won't disappoint. Hope to have it done by the weekend.


----------



## agouderia (May 7, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> There have been a lot of requests for BBW stories. I am going to try to write one - if for nothing else than to broaden my own experience.
> 
> I know some of us female (and male) writers have shied away from what i call the classic type of bbw story - word porn with as many buttons as possible, often with negative undertones.



Totally agree with you.

Imo it boils down to that we're looking at 2 very different audiences here. 

Either readers want a story - or they want word porn. And there is not too much overlap between the two. 

I wrote a little something in the thread on the reader's forum regarding the distinction and it's consequences. 

Even though BHM stories are 'my' genre, I've always enjoyed good SS/BBW stories, or in short any well written weight gain. But the mass of the material literally - no pun intended - doesn't satisfy my reading needs. 

So any new material from you is highly appreciated Xyantha - although you probably can't expect to reach the majority of the SS/BBW audience.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, thank you.
> 
> Thanks for the "inspiration"- I have started a new one.
> 
> ...



Looking good! New inspirations are always welcome!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (May 7, 2015)

I agree and disagree - agree with the word porn part, but there is another aspect. Tad is the only guy I have seen openly aknowledge finding fat attractive on either sex (i think he jokingly referred to it as lizard brain)... many men may be offput by the detailed description of the male form. Today's male culture in north america tends to train men that other men are not attractive, even to the point of ridiculousness. Thus, they may not enjoy a BHM story on the same viceral level, whereas even a well written, non porn story mag be more enjoyable.


----------



## bbwbud (May 7, 2015)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, thank you.
> 
> Thanks for the "inspiration"- I have started a new one.
> 
> ...


 
I'm already looking forward to it like a new date.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 7, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I agree and disagree - agree with the word porn part, but there is another aspect. Tad is the only guy I have seen openly aknowledge finding fat attractive on either sex (i think he jokingly referred to it as lizard brain)... many men may be offput by the detailed description of the male form. Today's male culture in north america tends to train men that other men are not attractive, even to the point of ridiculousness. Thus, they may not enjoy a BHM story on the same viceral level, whereas even a well written, non porn story mag be more enjoyable.



My stories do include some male body detail. It's just that they are written from the "BBW point of view" that I have been told some of the men like. 

I also suspect that thinner men reading the stories may like the way most of my male counterparts are also thin....and the focus is on them liking the body of the bbw and she enjoying theirs. 

Dunno, I'm just a fatty that draws some of my imaginings from real past experiences. If they are here to view the BBW instead of the BHM, then maybe it's not surprising they want more BBW decription and viewpoint?

P.S. I love the word porn.....and my stories are full of it. Could THAT be what they are really looking for? Dirty female authors.....


----------



## agouderia (May 8, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I agree and disagree - agree with the word porn part, but there is another aspect. Tad is the only guy I have seen openly aknowledge finding fat attractive on either sex (i think he jokingly referred to it as lizard brain)... many men may be offput by the detailed description of the male form. Today's male culture in north america tends to train men that other men are not attractive, even to the point of ridiculousness.



I don't think we disagree on this - it's just something I hadn't factored into my observations. You're absolutely right though, male peer observation in the northern transatlantic world is decidedly anti-physical, often bordering on latent visceral homophobia (It's something I tend to overlook since I have so many gays and Mediterranean guys in my personal circle....)

If and how that might influence reading preferences and habits is an interesting aspect to think about.




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> P.S. I love the word porn.....and my stories are full of it. Could THAT be what they are really looking for? Dirty female authors.....



Just so we don't have a misunderstanding here - there is nothing wrong with word porn. As long as it is actually good word porn - like you can write. The kind the conjures sensual images before the reader's inner eye, creates erotic tension between the protagonists and get's you hot and bothered just from following the little black on white letters.

What I loath is what I would call technical word porn - endless mechanical descriptions of interacting body parts, listings of expanding numbers that have no connection to the visual description, characters whose actions are flatter and less convincing than those of cartoons. Reading that type of story can be about as stimulating as the user manual of my lawn mower.....


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (May 8, 2015)

Poor word choice on my part (re: disagree)  meant more like " i agree but on the other hand"


----------



## StrugglingWriter (May 9, 2015)

agouderia said:


> What I loath is what I would call technical word porn - endless mechanical descriptions of interacting body parts, listings of expanding numbers that have no connection to the visual description, characters whose actions are flatter and less convincing than those of cartoons. Reading that type of story can be about as stimulating as the user manual of my lawn mower.....



It depends what you do with it.


----------



## bbwbud (May 14, 2015)

With the lawn mower? OUCH!!!:blink:


----------



## Cesaga (May 17, 2015)

I have an idea for a story with a BBW protagonist, but I worry that it might not focus enough on size to adhere to the library rules. I'm still unclear on what is considered too off-topic.


----------



## agouderia (May 17, 2015)

If your story has a BBW protagonist and her weight plays any role at all for her as a character or the stories development, then it should fit just fine.

The line for 'off topic' is only drawn if it's plot caters almost exclusively to other themes or genres. But stories here don't have to be all about fat and/or weight gain. On the contrary, stories with an actual plot and character development, with weight being only one element are highly appreciated.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (May 17, 2015)

Agreed! 

Agouderia (and other mods), is there an avenue for new or existing authors to ping queries on content/plot or similar questions? If not, maybe one could be opened? Some sort of one-on-one, or general line of communication?

Maybe that way some of the guidelines could be explained, clarified, or defined in the context of a particular idea?


----------



## agouderia (May 18, 2015)

Xyantha - valid point!

We'll discuss the options and get back to you and everybody else interested.


----------



## Rojodi (Jun 2, 2015)

Once I can get over my problem of "Oh this story is crap!" I'll be sharing stories.


----------



## Observer (Jun 10, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Agouderia (and other mods), is there an avenue for new or existing authors to ping queries on content/plot or similar questions? If not, maybe one could be opened? Some sort of one-on-one, or general line of communication?
> 
> Maybe that way some of the guidelines could be explained, clarified, or defined in the context of a particular idea?



We once had a private writers guild forum for (among other goals) that very purpose. It hasn't had an enrollment offering for years. Maybe its rolls need to be reopened and it would then be more actively used?


----------



## jakemcduck (Jun 29, 2015)

I read and write both BBW and BHM related stories. BBW because I am straight and BHM because it allows me to live vicariously through those characters. As long as you have good characters and a good story, people will enjoy it.


----------



## tonberryking (Jul 8, 2015)

the entire story section of the forum seems vacant and has seemed that way for months so eh.


----------



## Rojodi (Dec 30, 2015)

I was inspired this evening. This is what happens when you have to take a day off before the end of the year, are full of caffeine, and been looking at dirty pictures.

The plot outline is a little pornish, but with a little effort, I can make it more erotic, less "rubbing" material.


----------



## bbwbud (Dec 30, 2015)

I really miss no additions to the Erotica section, although some of the ones that in there are real gems. Anything by Green Eyed Fairy and "My Summers With Carol" are as hot as anything gets.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Dec 30, 2015)

There you have it GEF - a request!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 1, 2016)

bbwbud said:


> I really miss no additions to the Erotica section, although some of the ones that in there are real gems. Anything by Green Eyed Fairy and "My Summers With Carol" are as hot as anything gets.





Xyantha Reborn said:


> There you have it GEF - a request!!




Aww that's so sweet! Unfortunately that story I started is on the HD of my other laptop that will not start up now :doh:

Can try again though. It was featuring a BBW and a younger man


----------



## bbwbud (Jan 4, 2016)

GEF, we'd love to see more, epically involving a mature BBW. Even though I'm in my mid - 50's, I still fantasize about a curvier version of Mrs. Robinson...


----------



## agouderia (Jan 6, 2016)

bbwbud said:


> I still fantasize about a curvier version of Mrs. Robinson...



That indeed is a very intriguing fantasy, even for a female cineast....


----------



## bbwbud (Jan 6, 2016)

"Mrs. Robinson, I think you're trying to seduce me!" He is so deadpan throughout that whole movie...


----------

